# Is 4,000 too many miles? My first bike...



## tribune (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm looking at a Trek 1500 that has nearly 3,780 miles on the clock (its only a couple years old). Is this considered a lot of miles for a road bike? I'm from the mountain bike arena so that seems like a lot. What kind of maintenance am I most likely going to encounter if I purchase this bike? It looks to be in pretty good shape cosmetically. Thanks


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

At that mileage, you probably need new tires and a new chain. And probably nothing else. Check the brake pads for wear just in case.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I'd agree with the above... not to worry about the miles per se as long as it has been maintained. 

Ask how many miles are on the chain, tire, and rear casette. Those are the main things that wear. With that number of miles, I would think they've replaced the chain once, but not everyone is diligent about that. Ask about the latest general tune up.

If the chain has not been replaced and is very worn, it may mean that the rear cassette would need replacing also. So, those two parts, including labor (if done at a shop) will run you about $100.


----------



## AIE (Feb 2, 2004)

I can't imagine the cassette would need replacing after 4,000 miles. Is it really possible to wear one out that fast?


----------



## carbfib (Jul 15, 2005)

jtolleson said:


> I'd agree with the above... not to worry about the miles per se as long as it has been maintained.
> 
> Ask how many miles are on the chain, tire, and rear casette. Those are the main things that wear. With that number of miles, I would think they've replaced the chain once, but not everyone is diligent about that. Ask about the latest general tune up.
> 
> If the chain has not been replaced and is very worn, it may mean that the rear cassette would need replacing also. So, those two parts, including labor (if done at a shop) will run you about $100.


I wish it sounded @ that price. When I was a beginner, starting in late 2001. Ist replacement in mid 2002. Using Campy Chorus on My Masi. Not even that shop (that give Me the best deals on parts/labor) would give Me your above rate. But this be soCal.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

Unlikely that the rear cassette needs replacing after only 4000 miles. It might depend on whether anybody ever lubed or cleaned the chain.

Look at the chain. If it looks fairly clean, you might guess that the bike has been well cared for. If it looks really dirty, you might guess the opposite.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Alex-in-Evanston said:


> I can't imagine the cassette would need replacing after 4,000 miles. Is it really possible to wear one out that fast?



A cassette can absolutely need replacement at 4k if the chain has elongated and not been replaced. OTOH, a cassette can last 20k if the chain is cleaned, lubed, and replaced before excessive elongation. If the original chain is on the bike, then I think indeed the buyer could be looking at both chain and cassette.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

carbfib said:


> I wish it sounded @ that price. When I was a beginner, starting in late 2001. Ist replacement in mid 2002. Using Campy Chorus on My Masi. Not even that shop (that give Me the best deals on parts/labor) would give Me your above rate. But this be soCal.



Well, this ain't Campy Chorus on this bike. We're probably talking about a SRAM 9-speed replacement cassette (or similar) at under $50, and corresponding replacement chain at about $30. 

No doubt that cassettes can run lots higher, but not needed here.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Best advice is just to measure. If it has elongated 1/8" or more, I'd put $$ on need for a new cassette. But hopefully the owner isn't on the original chain...


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

how do people know how many miles are on the bike? bikes aren't like cars where there is an odometer. do people do it by rough estimates?


----------



## carbfib (Jul 15, 2005)

manhattanproj said:


> how do people know how many miles are on the bike? bikes aren't like cars where there is an odometer. do people do it by rough estimates?


duh ---- I have a computer (odometer on it) invested on each bike. That be one of the reasons. That cost is part of this (expense intensive) hobby / sport. The class be up to you, Adding that computer -- in depending how much you care to maintain the bike.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Talk to the guy, ask him about maintenance. Ask him how often and HOW he cleans his chain and then see what he's been using as a lube on the bike. See if he has a chain cleaner. You can't tell by how clean his bike is because he could have done a recent job on it. 4,000 miles isn't much. Some people put that on in 3 months. As previous stated, if you measure the chain from link to link, it should be exactly 12" if it's not stretch. If it is, you need a new chain. If you ride it and it shifts ok, you probably don't need a cassette. If it doesn't shift ok, you either need chain, cassette, or adjustment. Spin the wheels and see how true they are, check the brake pads, the seat, the bar tape, knicks, etc. You can then tell what kinda of condition it is in.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Other than routine maintainence e.g., chain, cogs, lube, etc. the mileage has very little bearing on the bike's remaining usefulness. I'm riding a 1994 DeRosa with 40-50,000 miles on it. I bought it new, and have meticulously maintained it. I'll have it repainted this winter, and continue to use it indefinitely.


----------



## tribune (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for the tip everyone. I got the bike and it was in excellent condition. I spent the better part of an evening cleaning it metriculously and it really shines now. I put 53 miles on it in the last 2 days. Before I bought it I'd never ridden a road bike before...This is a TON of fun!


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

yeah, 4000 miles isn't so much for a road bike. You'll learn your own basic maintenance soon 'nuff. Road biking is quite the blast.

Jtolleson, I've gotten 4000 miles out of a chain without overelongation or any cassette issues. It was regularly cleaned / lubed, 'course.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Argentius said:


> Jtolleson, I've gotten 4000 miles out of a chain without overelongation or any cassette issues. It was regularly cleaned / lubed, 'course.


Absolutely! That's the key. But most folks (unfortunately, including me from time to time) aren't that diligent and can experience chain and cassette wear at half that mileage!


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

tribune said:


> Thanks for the tip everyone. I got the bike and it was in excellent condition. I spent the better part of an evening cleaning it metriculously and it really shines now. I put 53 miles on it in the last 2 days. Before I bought it I'd never ridden a road bike before...This is a TON of fun!



Congrats! What a deal. Enjoy.


----------



## janix (Mar 24, 2006)

my question, what about the cables? do you need to replace it?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*That is about 4 months for us; not much wear at all.*

If you are concerned about wear take it to a good shop and ask them. 

It is pretty hard to tell by the number of miles how things are holding up-if the first owner stored the bike indoors, didn't ride in the wet and kept things clean and lubed all I would replace would be the chain. OTOH if it saw hard use and bad weather I would think about replacing the entire drivetrain, both tires, all the cables and the brake pads and overhauling the bearings.

Ask a shop.


----------

